# The court case of Sugar warning graphic pictures



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

SadieBlues suggested I share Sugar's story

A woman had her entire yard confiscated and she was a so-called rescue group. All the dogs were very thin and about 5 of them are walking skeletons. I get a call to go to animal services and see if I can foster a few. I go down expecting to see a few thin dogs. Instead I find about 28 dogs some with open wounds oozing with infections other so skinny I'm amazed they can stand! They are all different breeds but most are so skinny you cannot tell what they are. I looked down the row of sick dogs and picked out the worst dog to foster. I knew right away what breed she is. A pit bull! She is so underweight she is going right to the vet's office to get checked out. I hope they say I can foster her I just hope she lives till tomorrow!!!! They also found over 6 shallow graves where this woman had tried to hide all the dead dogs. I have to get ready to go out of town but I will keep you posted on if she makes it and if she comes to us to foster I will get pictures, IT WILL MAKE YOU SICK!! She is the most emaciated dog I have ever seen!

This is Sugar. She is in protective custody with us till the court releases her. more info see the post in the general forum. She has gained a little weight and now eating several times a day. Bless her heart she wants to live! These pictures are graphic BEWARE!
She weighed 23lbs in these pictures!
you can also see her photo show it will bring a tear to your eye
In need of help | Roxio PhotoShow










































































I gave her a bath, she is stinky!

















After her full recovery. We did get custody of her a few weeks ago. She is now up for adoption. This is only 4 weeks later.

She is fat and happy! When we got her she weighed 23lbs now she is a porkly 44lbs. She is now eating normal meals just like the rest of the dogs. She has some dental work that needs to get done but as soon as the court gives her custody to us we will put her up for adoption. The owner goes to court on April 10th. I hope she gets what she deserves!









































On the flirt pole









































And here is a great photo show I put together. You really need to watch it!
Sugar lookin good | Roxio PhotoShow


----------



## college_dude (Oct 16, 2008)

we need more people like you, rep points comin at ya


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Reps points coming your way!!!!


Way to go on saving such a beautiful girl!!


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

I am so glad she is so much better. I am so happy that she has you!!! You are a gift from god to that dog and she knows it. I commend you and am so grateful there are people like you in this world. ♥


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

AMAZING!!!


----------



## Ninja Monk3y (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow.. I'm so glad that she is doing better thank heaven for people like you. Awesome story even better outcome thank you for sharing this.


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Bless you for saving her. So glad there are people out there like you and so glad she is better.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

One hell of a change. One reason I encourage people to do rescue before considering breeding. Things like this can make you think twice about producing more. Great job. I am sure she appreciates the chance at a happy life.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

G.D. shit like this pi$$es me off, how could anyone do this to a dog they say they love 

Reps to you for saving this dog


----------



## Julie K (Oct 15, 2008)

Poor dog! I hope they get more than a slap on the wrist. Good job!
Julie K


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

you did a great job with that dog


----------



## pitbull learner (Sep 16, 2008)

that dog is looking realy good...i admire you for taking really good care of this dog....you did a great job....as for the person who did this well i hope they get more then wat they desurve....


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

oh my gosh she was so THIN before.. now she looks so healthy! You did a great job bringing her back to life! You are amazing for doing that!!


----------



## mom2twopups (Mar 4, 2009)

You are truly a blessing! Sugar owes her life to you and you did a GREAT job taking care of her and making her healthy once again. I must say, I am worried about what happened to the other dogs/animals. I hope that they all got foster homes as good as yours. She looks so amazing...healthy and happy. I am sure that Sugar is very grateful to you for helping her out. I pray that she gets a wonderful home with someone that truly appreciates her the way that you do!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

OMG! Lisa every time I see this dog I want to cry.. What you did for her is amazing!!! She looks like a new dog thanks to you!!! I am sending rep points your way. Thanks again for what you did for her :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

*I can't ever believe that people let their dogs live like that. It's not only inhumane, but its SICK AND TWISTED! It made me mad to see the pictures, but it only adds to the story. I'm happy to hear that she went from 23lbs to 44 lbs.. i'm sorry i wrote in bold but i hope that lady gets slapped around in the pen! God bless! *

P.S. your honorable actions get rep points!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Thank you guys for the comments. It's one of those cases that breaks your heart to see! I know of the dogs went into foster care like she did but I know that several were put down because of behavioral problems. These dogs had to fight for food and if you look at her face it's covered in scars. It took her about 3 weeks but she finally wants to play with my other dogs. Her and my Boston are great friends and love to play. She still has a long way mentally to go. We have potty issues in the house because she was allowed to pee anywhere she wanted. She still cowers when she comes out of her crate and does a submissive pee. But considering what she went through she is doing great. when she is done being submissive she is a big nerd that loves to run circles in the house. When I first got her she could barely walk and to see her running and jumping is great!


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

god bless you. you are completly amazing


----------



## Blackout (Mar 31, 2009)

wow, great thing you did. simply amazing what a little TLC will do.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

aww that is soo sad. She is looking alot better now great job!


----------



## inkaddiction (Apr 1, 2009)

Please let us know what happed to the woman... I sure hopes she gets what she deserves.......I swear it should be eye for an eye, ....but thats just my dream........Sugar looks wonderful, kudos to you.....thanks for caring and speaking for those who cant speak for themselves


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

ohhh my god that poor dog! She looks 100% better. Great job!!


----------



## nopi (Mar 9, 2009)

She looks amazing! Great job!


----------



## paesano (Feb 6, 2009)

it is great to see you doing this! beautiful looking dog cant imagine how people can do this to dogs


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Fantastic work. You are her Angel.


----------



## 2tone (Mar 2, 2009)

WWWWOOOOOWWWWW....

I have goosebumps just thinking of what that dog went through. Show's how strong dogs are, and their love for life. 

One helluva hero you are, truly.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Just amazing, please let us know what happened to the owner when everything is settled. I hope she goes to jail and has to fight for her food.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

It amazing what a little food and a touch of love will do! Great job! I hate people like that. You wouldnt believe how many we've taken in in the same situation. It redicilous when it doesnt take that much to properly care for a dog. You have more rep points coming your way. Thank you.


----------



## cabrit07 (Oct 20, 2008)

She looks amazing!! Great job!!!


----------



## Maximus146 (Apr 15, 2008)

God love her, and bless you for saving her.
What a gorgeous, strong girl.
You did a wonderful thing.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Bless you. May we all strive to be the person our dogs think we are.


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

aww shes a cutie.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

They went to court a few days ago and they got off with a slap on the wrist. They have to donate 200 to animal services and go to counseling. The judge even gave her one of her dog back! I am very pissed and called several news stations and they will be doing a story on it. I will post the youtube video when it comes on the news.
Here is the court info from the case
Stale Session


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

wow, the court system is effed in the head in my opinion. its a good thing i dont run the world bc i probably would have locked the owner of those poor dogs in the cage she had them in aa left her there for a few days to see how she likes it.


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Very sad to see this*

Its hard to take in that someone would do this to their dog, and then let alone get one back after going to court. Whats going on with our justice system, she should never be able to own any animals ever again. It was really sad to see a dog in that bad of shape, and for performanceknls to take in this dog is a blessing to ear and see. I wanted to thank you for saving this dogs life, and you will see rep points comin your way from me. thank you again.


----------



## porter314 (Mar 22, 2009)

you've done a wonderfull thing for her it's amazing how well she looks now


----------



## BIG GEMINI KENNELS (Apr 17, 2009)

what a 180!!! you did an excelent jobe in playing the angel that blessed this dog with a second chance. My hat is off to you, she looks terrific and is obviously happy!!!!!!! wow


----------



## LuvMyPittys09 (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow, what a change! She is lucky to have you!  Way to go getting her healthy again!


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

WOW!!! nice improvement!! she is lookin great! good job on the adoption! your very kind hearted


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

im sorry i couldn't even finish looking at those pics i started crying after seeing the thrid one. she looks sooooo much like my little man it is unbelievable! 
who ever did this needs to be starved, tied behind the truck and drug..sorry SOB's. makes me sick to my tummy..

God bless you for what you do...major Kudos to you!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

The court system is so messed up, I mean giving her a dog back???!!! Geez, how do we move forward as a nation when this shit happens? I know of potheads who get 25-life, and kid touchers who get 6 years, whats this country coming to?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

SUGAR WAS ADOPTED TODAY AT THE ADOPT A THON!!

Thank you all for the kind words and we are thrilled she found a new home with great people! We also placed another foster it was a great event!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

way to go sugar! I'm glad that she was able to find herself a wonderful forever home!


----------

